# Peugeot Boxer Tyre Pressures



## Curtisden

From new the Autocruise Starspirit (Swift Sundance 480) MH has had a harsh ride so today I checked the Axle weights or tried. 
Both Ramps I tried had ramps up on and down off, so I was not too sure how accurate they were. But it came out as a overall 3180Kg with a full load and full tank of fresh water. 1360Kg front and 1820Kg rear. Seems low?
On contacting Continental tyres re the 215/70 R15 CP that are fitted i was rather surprised that they advised 3 Bar front and 4.75 Bar rear. A long way away from 5 bar front and 5.5 Bar rear.
3 Bar front seems very low compared to the 5 on the van sticker. So I set them to 3.5 Bar for now.
Any input welcome?
Peter


----------



## EJB

My AT Tracker, with similar weights, is recommended by Michelin at 50PSI front and 55PSI rear.....been OK for 5 years!
I believe that some tyre manufacturers are now saying 80PSI for the rear tyres which is the normal FIAT etc recommendation for white van man.
I'll stick to a comfortable ride :wink:


----------



## 747

Who blew them up to 5 and 5.5 Bar in the first place?

I had a MWB Peugeot of a similar weight to yours and it was a death trap when it left the dealers with 80 psi in all tyres. Michelin gave me approximately the same figures as you were given.


----------



## dovtrams

I had my weights checked the asked continental. They came back with 50 and 60 (f and R). No problems until you go near a garage or a dealer, who just blow the tyres up to what is on the door 80psi. I am thinking of painting the number of the wheel arches.

dave


----------



## BrianJP

Hi if you want to, give me an Email address and I will send you the Conti Tech manual that gives all the info you want .(Its to bigto upload here)


----------

